# Yo tengo mi ejercito de robots. y vos... ¿cuantos tenes?



## Dario (Ago 16, 2009)

hola chicos.
he creado este post para mostrarles mi ejercito de robots, y tambien para ver si ustedes han hecho
algun robot y se animan a subir algunas fotos para compartir sus diseños que aveces, suelen ser muy
ingeniosos. de paso tambien nos damos una idea de como y con que empezar a diseñar un robot ya que
aveces queremos empezar con uno y no sabemos como. en mi caso, todos estan hechos apartir de material
recuperado de mi taller, si necesitan alguna información acerca de alguno de mis robots con gusto la comparto aqui mismo. bueno, aqui van los mios:

KB-01-mini robot movil programable
E.O BOT-mini robot evade obstaculos con componentes discretos
HWR Benjamin-hexapodo radiocontrolado
Wild-O robot movil 5 grados de libertad mas dos en traccion (en construccion)
CNC-maquina cnc 3 ejes x y z

ahora les toca a ustedes jejeje...


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

Te quedaron buenos!   si tenés tiempo estaría bueno que compartas los detalles de construcción de cada uno... a alguien le va a servir para hacer el suyo...
A mi el que mas me gusta es el primero, quedó simpático. Que hace?


----------



## Gamaliel Trujillo (Ago 16, 2009)

hola que tal! muy ingeioso eres con la creacion de esos robots se ven interesantes! saludos!


----------



## Dario (Ago 16, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> A mi el que mas me gusta es el primero, quedó simpático. Que hace?


si te referis al kb-01, ahora esta programado para esquivar obstaculos. los detalles de su construccion los podes bajar desde aqui http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl es mi web jeje...
un saludo y gracias por comentar


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2009)

Muy buenos diseños, originales y simples de ensamblar.

todos queremos irnos de leno a la robotica y nunca se sabe bien como arrancar...pero con éste post se demuestra que sólo hay que arrancar y despues el robot va solo.

muy bueno, de que zona de argentina sos?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 16, 2009)

Me dieron ganas de armar un robot.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 16, 2009)

Hoy tu cuarto, mañana el mundo?  

te quedaron muy bien...


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

Mientras no fabrique Terminator´s T-1000 Todo el mundo puede estar tranquilo.

Se ve bueno el Wild.o

Saludos.


----------



## sony (Ago 16, 2009)

ami la que me gusto fue la maquina cnc


----------



## mabauti (Ago 16, 2009)

buen trabajo Dario!

acuerdate de mi cuando ,via tus robots, seas emperador de todas las Tierras


----------



## alexus (Ago 16, 2009)

tacato, hoy me encontre con una amigo, que mientras el hablaba con otro, ojeaba el circuito de terminator, pude espiar un poco, espero te sirva.

shhhhh.. es un secreto, te pido discrecion, ella trabaja en "AREA-51".

un poco de humor.

un abrazo.


----------



## Dario (Ago 16, 2009)

aca les dejo los enlaces con información de algunos de mis robots
mini robot KB-01 http://roboticayelectronica.es.tl
hexapodo HWR benjamin https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32156.html
fresa CNC https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about33850.html
despues subo información de WILD.O y E.O bot, porque a sos los tengo en mi cuaderno de proyectos. 

ah, por si hay alguien que quiera hacer alguno de estos robots y no sepa nada, nada de electronica, aqui les dejo el enlace con un curso de electronica desde cero. 



va desde cero hasta radio. con eso deberia ser suficiente pero tambien deben aprender a conocer los componentes, asi que aca hay otro enlace que les ayudara  y el password para descomprimir es uno de estos dos:  Cysko ó Segam 
espero que les sirva che...   por cierto DJ DRACO soy de cordoba capital jejeje
no se que paso con el otro post ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 16, 2009)

No entendí muy bien lo del area 51 alexus, mil disculpas, no se me ocurre... podría ser... Bender?.

Igualmente un abrazo.

See You later_!


----------



## onehack (Ago 18, 2009)

jajaja muy bien D@rio sigue asi.
Me gusto mas el 3 y 4.


----------



## Moyano Jonathan (Ago 18, 2009)

Exlentes robots dario .......unos de mis proyectos.


----------



## popue (Ago 29, 2009)

pues solo te falto optimus jeje no se crea

la verdad estan chidos estaria bueno q compartieras los diagramas o bien dar ayuda para construir nosotros algunos 


ojala tu ejercito cresca mas


----------



## electroandres (Ago 29, 2009)

te puedo hacer una pregunta de la CNC... que mosfts usaste?
porque los que recomiendan (si no me equivoco el 12n10) sale como $26 argentinos cada uno... y la verdad que se va el presupuesto....
desdeya muchas gracias. Saludos desde BS AS


----------



## Ashram (Ago 29, 2009)

Hola, aprovecho para presentarme soy Ashram y soy nuevo en el foro.
 Les enseñare algún robot si me dicen como subir imagenes, me aparece que ingrese URL de mi imagen.


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 29, 2009)

Haces click en el boton que dice "Ir a Avamzado" y despues abajo encontraras un cuadro que dice Adjuntar Archivo, presionas "Gestionar Archivos" y se abrira una ventana, le das click en examinar, buscas el archivo en tu computador y despues click en subir, y vas repitiendo para subir mas archivos

Saludos....


----------



## Dario (Ago 29, 2009)

electroandres dijo:


> te puedo hacer una pregunta de la CNC... que mosfts usaste?
> porque los que recomiendan (si no me equivoco el 12n10) sale como $26 argentinos cada uno... y la verdad que se va el presupuesto....
> desdeya muchas gracias. Saludos desde BS AS


 
bueno, yo hice una modificacion al circuito original y envez de usar mosfets use simples transistores BD135  aca te dejo unos enlaces donde he subido bastante información al respecto. 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...imple-barata-interface_cnc_modificado_176.jpg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/index3.html
saludoss

 ah, amigo popue: si te fijas un poquito mas arriba he dejado los enlaces donde podes encontrar los circuitos y la mecanica de dos de mis robots. y la cnc esta en este mismo mensaje. 

amigo Ashram: para subir fotos tenes que hacer clic en gestionar archivos y luego te va a aparecer un menu donde podes buscar el archivo en tu pc, despues haces clc en subir archivo y listo un saludo grande para todos...


----------



## electroandres (Ago 29, 2009)

perfecto... gracias por el circuito, ahora tengo otra pregunta.. 
como uniste los motores a los tornillos o vulones (como quieras llamarlos)?
A que altura pusiste la punta del torno con respecto de la superficie de trabajo?
Que programa usas, el Kcam? Si es asi, es facil programar para que trabaje?


----------



## Dario (Ago 29, 2009)

bueno, eso de unir los motores con la barilla roscada fue un poco dificil ya que los motores con los que contaba no heran todos iguales. con dos use una doble capa de termocontraible y al eje x lo uni con un trozo de manguera comun, como la que se usa para regar en casa. tambien use cianocrilato (la gotita) para pegar las uniones. fijate en el link que te deje hay fotos y un video, ahi se pueden ver algunos detalles.
en cuanto al software, use el kcam que es mas simple parami que el mach3 tambien deje un link en ese mismo post donde enseñan a configurarlo. eso si, hay algunas diferencias ahi ya que la interface que usan es distinta pero te vas a dar cuenta de como adaptar la configuracion a la tuya.
la altura de la punta con respecto a la mesa, en mi caso yo la bajo manualmente hasta que toca la placa y reseteo el eje Z a cero. entonces, dependiendo del programa con el que hayas generado el codigo G va a ser la profundidad del corte desde el punto cero que le pusimos manualmente al eje Z.
saludoss


----------



## electroandres (Ago 29, 2009)

entendi.... la ultima pregunta... Que pusiste como para unir el tornillo con la base de trabajo??
porque no se como lo voy a pedir en la ferreteria


----------



## Dario (Ago 30, 2009)

bueno, dicen que una imagen vale mas que mil palabras, asi que aca te dejo unas imagenes para que te des una idea de lo que hice...
utilice un rectangulo de plexiglas de 20X35 mm, dos tuercas y un poco de poxillina.
quedo así...
despues, lo pegue con la gotita en la mesa de trabajo y listo...
(nota importante: la foto es del eje Z pero el metodo es el mismo para los tres ejes)


----------



## electroandres (Ago 30, 2009)

realmente muy bueno... que ocurrencia...
te felicito 
muy bueno... si durante la construccion del mio surge algun inconveniente, te pego un postaso..


----------



## Ashram (Ago 30, 2009)

Gracias , para considerarse robot simplemente se conecta el control del carro con la interface al puerto paralelo y le programas rutinas. Supongo que éste es mi primer robot.

Espero disfruten el diagrama, es básico (lo diseñé en preparatoria), las terminales 1, 2, 3 y 4 representan los "datos" que quieres que se vean en las salidas del Flip-Flop seleccionado, las terminales "A" y "B" son para conmutación (cambiar de Flip-Flop) también se controlan por el puerto de la impresora, para cambiar de Flip-Flop se tiene que intercambiar la señal de los interruptores A y B (núnca se dejan ambas terminales cerradas al mismo tiempo), la terminal marcada como "space" es el reset que sirve para regresarte al primer Flip-Flop.

La interfase (o apretón de manos) es algo así:
paso 1: después de un reset mantengo en ceros las terminales "A" y "B".
paso 2: cierro la compuerta reset (si la dejo abierta nunca iniciara la secuencia de conmutación).
paso 3: mando por las terminales "1" al "4" los datos que quiero en el primer flip-flop
paso 4: activo la terminal "A" para que los datos se cargen en el primer flip-flop
paso 5: desactivo la terminal "A" 
paso 6: mando por las terminales "1" al "4" los datos que quiero en el segundo flip-flop
paso 7: activo la terminal "B" para que los datos se cargen en el segundo flip-flop
paso 8: desactivo la terminal "B"...etc
paso x: en cualquier momento, si se quiere cambiar los datos de un Flip-Flop del cual ya paso su turno de conmutación se debera abrir la compuerta "space" para regresarte al primer Flip-Flop e iniciar nuevamente la secuencia de conmutación hasta que le toque el turno al Flip-Flop desado (la compueta "space" equivale al reset de la conmutación).

Nota: el circuito requiere fuente de alimentación externa (no pienses que puedes sacar toda la corriente del puerto paralelo), las salidas de los Flip-Flop se usan para cerrar las compuertas ya sea de relevadores, triacs o SCR tomando en cuenta que es propable que necesites valerte de transistores para amplificar la salida. 

Ventajas: 
Funciona para cualquier número de salidas (Flip-Flops) sólo tienes que unir las terminales "1" a la "4" del primer circuito a las terminales "1" a la "4" del siguiente circuito y unir las salidas que dejé volando en la parte de abajo con las entradas correspondientes "A" con "A", "B" con "B" y la tercera terminal con "space" del siguiente circuito. 
Es fácil adaptar el circuito para funcionar con otro tipo de puerto de la computadora.

Desventajas:
Dependiendo del número de circuitos que conectes se incrementa el tiempo que demora en llegar el turno de conmutación de los últimos Flip-Flop.
Los requerimientos de corriente aumentan en proporción directa al número de circuitos conectados.


----------



## Dario (Ago 30, 2009)

Ashram: no salio nada... para subir imagenes yo hago así:
clik en modo avanzado, despues click en gestionar archivos adjuntos.
cuando te sale la ventana de GESTIONAR ARCHIVOS ADJUNTOS, en Subir Archivo desde tu Computador, click en examinar, buscas el archivo en la carpeta de tu pc en la que tengas la foto que quieras subir y despues haces click en subir y listo, el archivo se adjunta a tu mensaje y ya lo podes publicar. 

si queres que se vea una miniatura de tu foto en el mensaje, haces click en el nombre del archivo que subiste y cuando se abra la ventana de la imagen, copias la direccion que tiene en el explorador y la pegas en Subir Archivo desde una URL. le das click a subir y ya te quda listo para publicar con miniatura de la imagen que subiste. 
suerte para la proxima subida saludosss

se ve bien pero... ¿y la electronica? ¿podrias dar mas detalles de tu robot o subir algunas otras fotos?



electroandres dijo:


> realmente muy bueno... que ocurrencia...
> te felicito
> muy bueno... si durante la construccion del mio surge algun inconveniente, te pego un postaso..


 
ok , gracias si te sirve te cuento que para que la rosca del tornillo no se pegue en la poxilina tenes que ponerle aceite o grasa. asi vas a evitar que se pegue todo y tengas que pensar en otra varilla roscada

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡alguien que arregle este problema, se mezcla todo!!!!!!! :S*


----------



## Dario (Sep 3, 2009)

se ve interesante tu robot, muy bueno


----------



## arg (Sep 4, 2009)

Fantastico amigo, que ingenio. Nunca eh construido uno pero me llaman mucho las atensión esos seres de otro planeta (robots) jajajaja.


----------

